

Steve Mann physicaly assaulted by McDonald's staff for wearing Digital Eye Glass - Leynos
http://eyetap.blogspot.com/2012/07/physical-assault-by-mcdonalds-for.html

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4252955>

